# JBR maintenance!!!



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

I just moved in to Bahar 6 and 2 days after moving in the AC stopped working, I also found out they didnt clean the filters as promised by the realestate agency and maintenance company. So after waiting nearly a 1 week they fixed my AC and now i have a leak in the bathroom that i need to mop up every few days! Ive only been here a 10 days and its been a disaster! Who can i call legally to get this resolved? is it the police? Court system? Im started to get frustrated and very pissed off! No one at Idama answers my calls! and i have to keep taking days off to get this fixed!!!!

Any help you could give me would be great!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

legal action for a leak in the bathroom that you have to mop up every few days and you had to wait a week for the a/c to be fixed - are you serious?????


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

Well its not just a leak. I spoke to them about a long list of items that should have been completed before moving in and the check being cashed. They immediatly cashed the check and did none of the items we discussed. The documentation for maintenance items was agreed upon and signed before I moved in. i was under the impression that upon moving in all items would have been completed. They basically handed me the keys and wished me good luck. So how can i enforce the items agreed upon? I wouldnt say "Legal Action" was the best term to use. I just want these items completed!!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Welcome to Dubai. One of the most infuriating and stressful things about initially moving here is adjusting to the (lack of) service levels you are used to back home. Even preplanning like you did will meet with a "yes, yes, yes" followed by an "inshallah" if they are arabic and nothing happening.

Not answering a phone call is also an infuriating yet accepted part of life. Your best best is to go back to the real estate offices and make a complete nuisance of yourself in reception and with whoever dealt with you initially. Don't be put off with it will be sorted - demand dates, times, demand the agents personal phone number threaten to call him every waking moment. Threaten to be in the real estate office from every 9am making noise.

Over time, you'll learn to control your anger at the inefficiency here while at the same time developing an "act" that displays rage on the outside.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

who did you pay the rent to? if the rent was paid the a real estate company then they are managing the property for the landlord and, yes, go complain to them. If the rent went to the landlord then it is his responsibility to maintain the apartment as per your contract so it is him you need to hassle. Wouldn't life be easy for the landlords if the agent was held responsible for everything? the landlords wouldn't ever do anything if that was the case.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

What I should have said is whose name is on the contract - if it is the landlord then he is responsible not the real estate agent for maintenance as per your contract.


----------



## muhammedaleem (Jan 11, 2012)

*Yes , you have to contact with your landlord*



wandabug said:


> What I should have said is whose name is on the contract - if it is the landlord then he is responsible not the real estate agent for maintenance as per your contract.


Of course you have right to ask with your land lord or contractor .


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm guessing that after a year and a half, the leak has been fixed, or the person has moved out.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Confiture said:


> I'm guessing that after a year and a half, the leak has been fixed, or the person has moved out.


:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Britkid (Oct 5, 2011)

Sounds like Al Shaiba Towers in Tecom, no AC, leaking bathroom also!
Welcome to Dubai!


----------

